# Christoph Graupner - Chorale for the 3rd Sunday of Lent 1753



## Tasto solo

My "performance" of the chorale "Kein' Engel, keine Freuden" (Neither angel nor joys,) with which Graupner concluded his cantata for this day, the 3rd Sunday of Lent (Oculi Sunday) in 1753.


----------

